# back to cloth we go! few questions...



## jocie

after the morning sickness has subsided we are headed down the cloth diaper road again. :) 
my questions may sound silly for someone who has done this before, but oh well. 

before i used a dry pail and put the covers and diapers in the same bag. this time i would like to use a wet pail and use the dry bag for the covers. i just like the fact that the dipes dont stain as badly and the covers are better cared for this way. 
is it just a bucket of water with a little baking soda? 

also, it seems like every time i use the cloth for a week or so, my son gets sensitive skin in that area. ive changed soaps, used no soap, stripped them and it still happens. what else can i do? 

thanks! :)


----------



## Rachel_C

I've tried wet pailing and dry pailing and found absolutely no difference with staining. 

I wouldn't use baking powder - some manufacturers specifically warn against this so at the very least you'd invalidate any warranty, and at the worst affect the nappies. I would avoid nappy sanitisers and soaks too, for the same reason. I'd just use plain water, or maybe add a few drops of tea tree or lavender oil but they're not necessary. 

What nappies are you using? Do they have a stay dry lining? If not, I would add a fleece liner and see if that helps. Also remember that some cloth needs changing more often than disposables or LO can feel wet and get rash.


----------



## Aunty E

Wet pailing is rank - honestly, you'll be hurling again when you have to drain the water out ;) I can see your point about covers in a different bag though, but I think to really work, you'd have to do them on a different wash too, as I find mine can go into the washing machine pretty much unstained and come out slightly orange from tomato-based poop...

I think with cloth there is a bit of a acclimatisation for babies bums. Disposables wick the wetness away, whereas cloth generally doesn't, so it's a bit damper for them. We find that both ours get hideous nappy rash when they're in sposies, but when we were first using cloth they had nappy rash to begin with, Teddy's started after a couple of weeks in cloth and was hard work to get rid of. Metanium did it in the end. But after that, peachy bums all round unless they're in disposables for a few days.


----------



## jocie

thank you! 
i dumped the first load of wet pail juice a little bit ago and.....ive got candles going hahaha ;) maybe not the nicest way. :sick:

i use all different kinds of diapers. i have 2 stay dry inserts, but i use them as doublers. 
i have mostly thirsties duo wraps and organic prefolds. one flip with organic prefold. a few fitteds. one happy hineys pocket. and some odds and ends from along the way. 

we changed to cloth because of rash too, but it seems that we need to alternate constantly to never get it.


----------



## Rachel_C

I would definitely try using stay dry liners in any nappies that aren't stay dry on their own. Fleece or suedecloth will keep LO as dry as possible.

It's true that when you switch from sposies to cloth you can get a bit of rash as the skin adjusts. It's the same when you go from cloth to sposies too. Probably the worst thing you could do would be to keep chopping and changing as it will take longer for the skin to get used to anything. I'd just stick with cloth and make it as easy as possible by using stay dry nappies and cloth-safe bum cream (or sparingly applying other creams and using with a liner) if needed.


----------

